# Star Wars the Force Unleashed: keine Installation möglich nach Deinstall ?



## Taares (12. Januar 2010)

*Star Wars the Force Unleashed: keine Installation möglich nach Deinstall ?*

hallo

 ich habe das spiel deinstalliert wegen patchproblem und wollte es neu installieren und nun kommt immer die meldung das das spiel schon installiert ist
 weiss jemand wie ich das problem lösen kann? danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Star Wars the force Unleashed: keine Installation mehr möglich nach Deinstallation*

wie hast du es denn deinstalliert? enfach gelöscht oder wirklich deiinstalliert? und hast du seitdem auch mal den PC neugestartet?


----------



## Taares (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Star Wars the force Unleashed: keine Installation mehr möglich nach Deinstallation*

blöderweise einfach gelöscht, aber das hab ich bei anderen games auch gemacht und nie troubles gehabt und ja hab den pc neu gestartet; auch in der systemsteuerung bei software deinstallieren(win7) ist nichts mehr zu finden


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Star Wars the force Unleashed: keine Installation mehr möglich nach Deinstallation*

Das Löschen war keine gute Idee, die Programme haben oft tief in der Registry noch Einträge, ggf. auch bei irgenwelchen anderen Programmen registiert, zB STEAM. Wenn du dann die Installation neu aufrufst, meint das Setup dann, es sei noch installiert.

 Steht das Spiel noch bei Systemsteuerung/Programme oder so, da gibt es bei XP ne Liste, bei vista/win7 kann man auf "Programme deinstallieren", damit ne Liste lädt.

 Wenn alles nix hilft: ein Registry-Tool besorgen und GENAU suchen, was für Einträge zum Spiel gehören und die löschen (und NUR die), und als letzte Lösung: Windows neuinstallieren...


----------



## lukvader (14. August 2010)

*AW: Star Wars the force Unleashed: keine Installation mehr möglich nach Deinstallation*

Mittels "regedit" die Einträge in der Registry manuell entfernen !
Bei mir waren die zwei mal unter dem Menüpunkt "Software-Aspyre-Star Wars"
viel Erfolg allen, die genauso wie ich immer wieder k.. daß es solch einen Müll unter Windows überhaupt gibt.
"Einfach" kennen die leider nicht...


----------

